
John Perkins: America's Secret Empire - faramarz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0JCJ4pIFEw&feature=channel
======
faramarz
This is just a five minute excerpt of his book, Confessions of an Economic Hit
Man. A must read for every American IMO.

~~~
MaysonL
Long interview here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luMpyS3mmLY>

